# A Floorboard Diary



## The Judge (Jun 3, 2018)

In a castle in France, some renovations of parquet flooring have revealed a kind of diary or confession handwritten in pencil The secrets of a diary written on floorboards

I found it very interesting for the light it shines on French village life in the 1880s from the perspective of an intelligent and moral man who is nonetheless bound by certain village cultural codes.


----------

